# Bleeding/pain during 2 week wait????



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoping for some words of past experiences here!....  I had ET on the 7th, first cycle of IVF with 2 embryos transferred, 5 day blasto. OTD this Wednesday but started bleeding yesterday morning and it hasn't stopped. Also getting quite bad pain in tummy and lower back. I spoke with the clinic and they said there could still be hope and that the cyclogest could cause pain e.t.c and to test as planned on Wednesday. I'm not holding out much hope but wondered if anyone else has had this problem and what the outcome was....good or bad, I can take it!


----------



## catherine81 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, I can't really help but saw that no one had replied and wanted to say, hope you're doing ok. I would probably do a pregnancy test early so at least you know what's going on. On my first IVF cycle my period arrived about 9 days after a day 5 transfer and I knew it was my period, felt the same as always. So it could be your period but then it does seem very early if it is. I've heard of some people bleeding if 1 embryo doesn't implant/survive. As you've has 2 blasts put back that could always be possible. Keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Catherine, thanks for responding.....I was feeling more despondent that no one had posted!  
I due OTD tomorrow morning so will go ahead but pretty sure I won't get BFP! It is the usual time AF is due, which I'm surprised that it's come at the usual time considering everything has been so mucked about with! I've heard stories about others bleeding as One embryo implants and the other one discards but I think it will be a miracle if that is the case!
It's such a roller coaster all of this, the 2ww is worse than everything put together!
Have I read right that you have had good news? Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Geminimonkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, 
Just read ur post and want to give u a virtual hug! 

I had et 6th November and had two early blasts 5 day transfer. 
I am due to test Thursday 17th November. 
I started brown spotting last night & today it's pinky red. 

Like u I am so fed up off this cruel 2ww.

I have done three hpt Friday, yesterday and today all negative! 

I keep reading about implantation but they say that's days 7-10 I am now on day 14! AF due..

Just fingers crossed things change and give us surprise outcomes.

Just wanted you to know ur not the only one going through the same symptoms 

Take care

Xx


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Geminimonkey, virtual hugs right back at ya....and a bubble too! Sounds like you've had a hell of a couple of years too!  
I have just reason another Feed that the hormones do totally muck around your AF so it's obviously just shear fluke that I've come on at my usual time! So many people have said to me about bleeding during pregnancy anyway which in a way gets my hopes up again and I think I'd rather not hear it! I go from being positive to being quite negative....nightmare!!! Well at least we both only have a couple more days before doing Test and know for sure!
Let me know how you get on?
Sending big hugs x x


----------



## Geminimonkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, 

Well good luck 2 you...

I am positive then negative! My head is in a spin don't know what to think as well as body all over the place!

Keep me up to date

xXx


----------



## Geminimonkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Blew u a bubble back! 
X


----------



## catherine81 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Funnyskin, yes the 2ww is like torture ! and yes I do have good news, I'm pregnant ! I had a miscarriage as well earlier this year so it's all very scary at the moment and I'm hoping to see a lovely little heartbeat at our scan in a couple of weeks to put our minds at ease. I'm sending you all lots of lucky vibes. Good luck to those of you who are testing soon xxx


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Geminimonkey - thanks hon, make sure you let me know how the rest of your week goes! Have added you on my buddy list but got no idea how this works?! Haha x

Catherine81 - congratulations, it's nice to hear some good news!!lots of luck sending your way, really happy for you x


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

hi im going through my first time ivf im ten days inyo my2ww and today i have started bleeding it started very light with some small clots but during the day it has gotten a little heavier and more red help


----------

